# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  is this real or fake.

## intensityfreak

this is the first time i have used this source, so if you can help me i would greatly appreciate.

----------


## FREAK

pics of website huh

----------


## intensityfreak

yea i wouldn't let me copy and past. is that a broken rule or sumthin.

----------


## intensityfreak

i figured it would be smarter than to buy it then ask so ijust took out the old digital.

----------


## FREAK

its against the old rules tho

----------

